# help me figure this out



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

so i installed a lingenfelter intake the other day and it sounds great. My GTO M6 is stock besides the intake.It may be in my head but i feel like ever since i put the intake on my goat feels a little slower, like it bogs when your punch it at highway speeds. Then tonight a 350Z tried messin with so i figured i would put him in his place and he pulled on me! i was at about 70 mph in 4th and floored it. he pullled on me. yes its possible he had a butt load of work done to the Z but who knows. I am planning on getting my goat tuned as soon as i put my exhaust on, will that help? 

any input would help.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well first of all if you were really gonna put that z in its place you shoulda put it in third!!! lol you can hit 95-100 in third but anywho a tune and cat back definatly helps i have a diablo tuner on my goat and its nice it is just not massively more powerful. but every little bit helps it starts to add up


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i knew 4th was the wrong gear. just got the car about 3 weeks ago so i am stil feeling out the gears on the highway. I dunno maybe its in my head or i am just getting used to the power. i just hope i didnt make the car slower with the LPE.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> so i installed a lingenfelter intake the other day and it sounds great. My GTO M6 is stock besides the intake.It may be in my head but i feel like ever since i put the intake on my goat feels a little slower, like it bogs when your punch it at highway speeds. Then tonight a 350Z tried messin with so i figured i would put him in his place and he pulled on me! i was at about 70 mph in 4th and floored it. he pullled on me. yes its possible he had a butt load of work done to the Z but who knows. I am planning on getting my goat tuned as soon as i put my exhaust on, will that help?
> 
> any input would help.





Bluegoat05 said:


> well first of all if you were really gonna put that z in its place you shoulda put it in third!!! lol you can hit 95-100 in third but anywho a tune and cat back definatly helps i have a diablo tuner on my goat and its nice it is just not massively more powerful. but every little bit helps it starts to add up





MikeTheDiabetic said:


> yeah i knew 4th was the wrong gear. just got the car about 3 weeks ago so i am stil feeling out the gears on the highway. I dunno maybe its in my head or i am just getting used to the power. i just hope i didnt make the car slower with the LPE.


Are you guys twins? It's funny how you guys type exactly the same.

Back on topic. A tune will always help but if you were planning on doing headers and other bolt ons, I would wait until then to get a tune. Also like you said, there is no telling how much the Z was modded and 4th gear was definitely the wrong gear to be in at that speed.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok i guess i was just in the total wrong gear. I have the LPE intake installed and i have the kooks afterburner system on its way. i am probably going to take a break after the exhaust and build my funds back up. I will just tune it after the afterburners.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

The bogging sounds like you may have damaged or touched the MAF element which could greatly reduce power. I would try to clean it with a MAF aerosol cleaner and see if it feels better. A little dust or liquid on the element could greatly reduce performance.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

i dont think i touched it but it couldnt hurt to check it out. where exactly would that be located?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Some aftermarket filters use oil(ex KNN) and if the filter is over oiled it can get on the MAF causeing your car to run like crap. But it sounds like you just drove it wrong.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I know a lot of people like that intake, but I never understood how it could be so much better. I don't trust the HP numbers because they dyno with the hood up. Everyone talks about how great it is because they hear a sucking sound - lol. I'm sure if I took the top off my factory air box it would be louder too. One thing I'm sure of is a flat filter in a square box is better than a big round filter sitting in the middle of a square box.

I also saw some info proving the ridges in the factory intake tube flows air better by creating a cushion that stops friction and keeps down air temps.

To me, these intakes are just something sold because everyone's willing to spend 100s of dollars. Short of an OTR or through fender intake, I don't see how these others are worth it.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah i wouldnt trust the dyno numbers either. i love the LPE intake. makes the car sound great. as for the other issue, i was definatly just in the wrong gear. did the same thing today but in third gear and holy crap what a difference.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

i do have to defend 350's here, ive raced my buddies a few times (granted i am new to driving a m6, while he has been doing so for some months, and his car had test pipes and an intake) and he has beaten me no problem, what it really depends on when we start, and in what specific gears... it really becomes a drivers race...it may be my inexperience though


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ya i have a lingenfelter intake and i felt a good gain with it, and i have a 4 speed automatic, i beat 350z's all day long in mine, so idk whats going on with ur goat


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> To me, these intakes are just something sold because everyone's willing to spend 100s of dollars. Short of an OTR or through fender intake, I don't see how these others are worth it.


It cleans up the engine bay:seeya:


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

^agreed. makes it look alot more clean and alot more high performance looking.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I can't get used to it I guess. In my day the big thing was a velocity stack and seeing that chromed air filter through the scoop.

That sveed, or whatever it's called, OTR intake is so tempting though. If I didn't have to cut on anything I'd be all over it.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

knaletko said:


> i do have to defend 350's here, ive raced my buddies a few times (granted i am new to driving a m6, while he has been doing so for some months, and his car had test pipes and an intake) and he has beaten me no problem, what it really depends on when we start, and in what specific gears... it really becomes a drivers race...*it may be my inexperience though*


That has to be it. Sure being in the right gear and taking off at a specific speed makes a helluva difference but that goes back to you not being used to a M6. Once you know your car better the outcome "should" be different.


----------

